# September 2010 "To-Do" List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy September to you all! What is on your "git 'er done" list this month? Post your list here, update us on what you get checked off, cry about what you NEED to do, but haven't, confess your failures and try again...we are all here to encourage each other and offer any advice that may help get those lists under control. 

With summer coming to a close and winter coming all too soon, it seems like Sept is a transitional month for me. So many projects left to finish before the rains set in here in rainy Western Washington. I had a taste of the rain over the last couple days of August and through last night, so it was a fresh reminder that summer is short, winter is long, and I'm not ready yet!  So, I'm contemplating the list for this month, but I know that winter-readiness prepping is going to be on it.

What's on your list?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

1. Cut and stack at least another cord of firewood.
2. Tarp the piles of misc wood saved for firewood.
3. Plant the winter wheat and any other fall garden seeds.
4. Cover the tomatoes and other tender vegies in hopes of keeping them from being frosted before they ripen.
5. Finish transplanting the rest of the raspberries and making raised beds around the main raspberry plot.
6. Build a cover over the back door and my wirnger washer.
7. Clean out the flower beds in preparation for winter.
8. Clean out the stalls in the barn - make a compost pile of the stall bedding, put down pallets in 2 stalls and order in hay for the winter.
9. Cut down on animal numbers, don't need as many as I have, and I don't want to have to feed and care for them all winter.
10. Practice, practice, practice with rifles and handguns.
11. Improve home security - doors and windows.
12. Pay for my vacation this month (going to Hawaii in Nov/Dec!).
13. Organize the library in the den and get rid of books I don't want or need any more (homeschooling books, for instance).
14. Rake and seed the pastures.

And of course:

15. Finish roofing the stoopid shed!

That's a first list off the top of my head...it's enough to keep me busy and burn calories all month!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Prepare and plant Fall garden.
Plant Strawberry plugs when they arrive.
Sort thru DS things and straighten room ( This one is gonna be hard on me.)
Finish painting bathroom.
Work on DS Memory Quilt for DH's Christmas gift. ( Also, very tough on me.)
Buy fresh rodent traps and bait. Tis the season.
to be continued...........


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Here's my list. I'm bolding 2 items because these absolutely HAVE to get done quickly:

1. *Make Halloween Prims for local shop!*

2. *Reorganize and declutter office!* This is where I make the prims LOL. A good work space is important.

3. Sand, prime, and paint kitchen. 

4. Paint Great Room ceiling and trim work.

5. Finish fencing for goat buck and move silkies to barn. This barn we built out of heavy doors that my FIL salvaged from a job site. The walls have doorknob holes  My husband is going to fill the holes and then I'm going to prime and paint the new building. Hopefully no one will be able to tell it was built from doors when I'm done.

6. Get dh focused on our master bedroom remodel (huge job.)

7. Get second fridge cleaned and running for grain storage.

And if there's time:

8. Paint the chicken coop to match the barns.

Boy! Lots of work to do this month! I guess I better get busy...

Good luck to the rest of you too!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

*Manygoats*

Be sure to list your homeschooling books on the Barter Board (and let me know when you do  )

*Texasdirtdigger*

Good reminder about Christmas. IT'S ONLY FOUR MONTHS AWAY, PEOPLE. If you plan on giving any handmade gifts this year, start now if you haven't already! Watch yard sales for frugal gifts (I found a really nice, hundred year old teacup, saucer, and desert plate set with Scottish Thistles and 24 kt gold edge at a yard sale for my MIL for $5. I'll pair it with some shortbread and some nice tea and she'll have a great Christmas present for $5.)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I nailed up a joist and nailed together an end wall for the shed today. Progess, progress! Yesterday, I did some target practicing with my revolver and I'm satisfied that I can put 5 shots in the "kill zone" at 16 feet. Shot the 9mm for the first time, and didn't do nearly as well with it, lol. I need some practice there, for sure. I also moved some raspberries at the end of the row by the fence in order to make a pathway there, and started framing in the raspberry patch. I managed to laid cardboard around all the newest raised beds and I spread wood chips around most of them. I tried to stay away from the garden today so I would work on the shed, but I found myself out there again eventually, lol.

RT, PM me with what you're looking for and I'll let you have first dibs if I have it.  I have workbooks for lower grades, some have some pages filled out, but most pages are like new, have textbooks for math, English, science, etc for lower through upper grades.

For tonight, I need to get on the dishes - they are taking over again. <sigh>

And I need to add fixing the leak under the kitchen sink to my list. Need to change out the faucet set and take apart all the plumbing, clean it all out, Teflon tape it all and put it back together. Then I can replace the nasty particle board with plywood, paint it and lay shelf liner on it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW, I got totally derailed yesterday. We had this mystery stuff falling from the sky.....Rain!!
DH was at home...underfoot. The dogs we inside...underfoot. Outside.. the geese.... were underfoot. It seemed like everything and everyone was clingie. I was ready to run away from home!!
Hopefully, this weekend, I can do a bit of Fall gardening... If I can't get going on it soon...It will be too late to even try. You watch and see, we will go from hotter than heck, to frost with no Fall here. Oh well! Today is another day!

RT - I love the tea cup gift idea. I'll bet she will cherish it.

I could not sew on my son's memory quilt... hubby was home, so, no sneeking for me. Our son's sudden passing is still very emotional for me, so I have to steel myself to do it. So trying to do a queen size quilt on the sly.......is a bit tough.
Today is bill paying, feed store run, loss leader shopping, etc.
Someone brought up on another post....This is a big camping related - hunting weekend.... should be lots of good buys. Lighting, ammo,small propane bottles, etc.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

1. Finish the pole barn! Got the trusses and {perlings?} up and need to finish the tin on the sides and add the stalls and doors before snow.
2. Build pig pen and shelter. They are already outgrowing the pen I stuck them in when we brought them home.
3. Get the rest of the stuff out of the garden and stick the cow and goats in there for a little while.
4. cut up the dry wood pile and haul in some wet stuff.
5. Can, can, can up suff for this winter.
6. Butcher the rest of the meat bunnies. Get rid of extra lops.
7. Butcher extra roosters, can up soup stock.
8. Butcher or rehome our two extra buck kids that were sold and then NOT. Grrr. I would have wethered them if only I ad known earlier!
9. Clean house for company.
10. Bathe DH's too big German Shep. 100+ pounds of fur.
That's all I can think of right now but I'm sure the list will grow.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

here is my list
1- paint front room and hall
2- paint Sam's room
3- get and plant 2 quaking aspens
4- remove the elm tree sprout-lings and the 2 dead trees from backyard
5- can up 1/2 the freezer of older meat so i can get it used up and get fresh in
6-put at least 1 quilt top together 
7- get things ready for my booth at the emergency preparedness fair 
8- work on hall bathroom organize redecorate
9- start shopping for 12/25
10- fix drippy faucet in my bathtub
11- clean carpets again ( I hate cream colored carpet )
12-till part of backyard and get compost in it for next years garden


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

OOOooo, lots of good lists this month!  I love it when we have a bunch of us participating on this thread.

Tried to work on the shed today - put together a rafter, but I don't like the metal pieces to join them. I'm going to make old fashioned gussets for them instead. Much more sturdy. I did get a chance to see how much head room I'll have in the loft - about 7' at the peak. That's about as far as I got...it was so muggy after the rain the other day that it was hard to get enthused about anything outside.

I finished the dishes and deep cleaned my kitchen, did some extra straightening throughout the house, and did a load of whites in the wringer washer. Trying to keep up with the housework while I work on the list....

Went out when it cooled down in the evening and raked part of the pasture, gathered a huge wheelbarrow load of firewood, cut down a lot of blackberries and generally straightened up that back corner. If I can do a bit of it each day, I should be able to finish by the end of the month. If not, at least I'll be further along than I was before today. Last winter, I tried to get the back property line cleared and fenced. I didn't get it finished, but I am looking at working on starting the fence along that side. Need to move the T-posts from the temporary fenceline to the property line.

Hmm, do you see a pattern here? Anything else, BUT finishing my shed! This has to change - I really need the shed for storage, and I really need to know I've finished a project. Please, all of you, help keep me on task - remind me to focus, nag me a little! Thank you so much.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I actually did a bit of work in the garden yesterday. Hoed out new weeds and grass.
Neighbor gave me about 1/4 pu truck load of expanded shale (YAY!) , So, I shoveled it in the garden. Mixed in some leaf mold, too. Tried to till.... the @#$%#[email protected]#@ tiller wouldn't stay running. DH says it's the lousey fuel we are getting these days. After about 2 hrs... I left it where it was, took a shower and cooked dinner. I was so hopeing to get some planting done without a struggle. AAWWWWK! Will have to drain the gas tank and start over. So, add that to my list!
If I can keep my freshly deep cleaned house in order.... I'll be doing good.(DH is back home... he is not known, to be completely neet in the house. Now, his shop....is immaculate.
Best thing, the weather is a wee bit cooler.....not that I wasn't sweating!
I plan to work on the stawberry bed and get it ready....Strawberries are considered an annual here, due to the heat.
All and all, felt good to be out on the property for a bit.
My blackberries need to be pruned, so on the list it goes.
Noticed there is a lot of rakeing that need to be done.....on the list.
So, another day,another 100 or so chores! lol.

MGM - subliminal (sp) message Shed......finish the shed.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow!! I completely blew off August!! My computer crashed, so I just quit!!
I have a huge Sept. list so here goes nothing!!
Get computer fixed.
Can pears. (half done)
Can apple juice.
Build table in sewing room.
Paint kitchen island chairs.
Finish painting laundry room.(again this month)
Can dry beans.
Make jelly.
Put up more pantry shelves.(present ones are full!!)
Paint barn and chicken house.
Finish quilt block swap blocks.
Sew orders for purses.
Order batting for quilt tops.
Bring office books up to date.(I have almost finished this one!!!)
Clean out blackberry row and start new plants.
Price and tag crafts for craft booth.
Make cover for new porch furniture.
Oil chicken house roost poles.
Help hubby build smoker on porch.(his weekend project)
Get tin for new house roof.
Maintain fall garden.
Still need to turn last years deer into jerky.(also from last month's list)
I hope to be more productive this month than last............August was so hot it was depressing. This month is starting out lots better, I am ready to get to work on the list...........but I have to go to the post office and work a couple of hours first!!
Marilyn


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

addition to list... Price insulating fabric for bedroom windows and sew them up.
Working mid-week and next weekend, wish I didn't have to give up my time... for money! lol!
Got beans planted! YES!!!! peas, beets and carrots next.
Did some mowing..Tiller still not running( sorry piece of junk)
Feeling like I am coming down with a cold.....stuffed up, headache, watery eyes, etc. UGH! 
MIL's chores and shopping today.....No choice....then coming home to lie down.

****MGM***** Finish the shed.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Does your house ever drive you insane? I mean just make you lose it? That happened to me this morning. I've been busting my hump trying to keep my house together. I've been schooling, cleaning, crafting, making soap, cooking, etc. At one point yesterday my house was clean. I got up this morning and it looked like the Tazmanian Devil has gone through my house - AGAIN. 

I. just. lost. it. 

I started yelling and barking out commands. The kids were running in all directions following my orders. Even my husband was marching to the beat of my drum.

At one point, in a frenzy, I threw open the office closet door that was packed from floor to ceiling with stuff and just started throwing it out. My husband is a pack rat and it was all his stuff. He had previously agreed to go through it, but hadn't yet. I barked for him to sit at the table and go through it as I brought it to him. He did. We filled 8 big black trash bags with obsolete computer crap and are throwing out two ridiculously old monitors and a tower. I can't believe we ever fit this much garbage in the closet to begin with.

I feel like I've accomplished something.

I also feel horrible for turning into the shrieking shrew and on a Sunday no less. You may not believe this, but my husband and I adore each other and this was totally out of character for me. As I said, I lost it.

Everyone has forgiven me.  And the office is now about 75% finished...

I have to go get started on an extra nice dinner so that I can forgive myself...

Sigh...

*Manygoats* , finish the shed... But only if it won't lead to a psychotic episode.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, you guys are great...I'm getting the subliminal and other messages, lol! Didn't do a thing on the shed yesterday, though. I dug potatoes, weeded the corn patch (which was a failure this year), and got dirt ready to convert to raised beds. Cleaned buckets to put wheat in for storage. Scrubbed the kitchen and did laundry and dishes. Took care of the critters. Stuff like that. *Today, I pound nails!*

Red, sometimes it takes a psychotic episode to get the family's attention - and it sounds like it WORKED! 


ETA: Progress on the shed - final joist over the end of the shed nailed up, rest of loft floor there laid, and the end wall there nailed into place, front end wall is framed and ready for nailing into place, gusset pattern made for rafters, and work site cleaned up. I did sacrifice my left index finger to the job - just when I finished growing out the nail on the one next to it. Sheesh.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Red----- Hey....A girls gotta do,what a girls gotta do.

My Dh was out of town for a week and I knocked myself out cleaning day and night... this place was sparkling.... celing to floor. He has been back home for 4 days....and.... you wouldn't believe the clutter he is responsible for. He is a walking-talking mess-making MESS!
On top of that, I feel kinda crummy right now, so it's really getting on my last nerve!
If you hear yelling, all the way from Texas, it's me.
What kills my soul, he has a big shop in back, you could eat off of the floor...What the heck? I will never understand.
So, it's OK....Don't feel too bad.

MGM*******Drive those nails!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Pumped water from rain barrels into holding tanks.. expecting BIG rainfall from Tropical Storm Hermine.
Walked and planned more garden area and orchard.
Nothing in list completed!
Raining for the next few days, but gotta work... most of this week is a bust for me, but I hope everyone else is kocking down their list. 
Not much else.. Hope everyone had a safe Holiday.


MGM - Shed


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Man, I am so glad to be getting back on board here!!!! I am hacking away at my list.
Pears are canned.
Sewiing room table is done and painted.
Kitchen island chair is painted.
Painting in laundry/mudroom is done.
Painted the chicken house, have to get more paint for the barn.
Reserved a craft booth at the craft mall today, will set it up on Fri, the 17th.
Have to get stuff ready to display.
Computer is at the computer hospital, supposed to hear something in from 
them in a couple of days!!!
Blackberries are cleaned out and staked down so they can start new plants.

MGM-----------don't forget your shed!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Marilyn


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK.....I gotta KingsX on my Sept List.
We had this little storm come thru..... TROPICAL STORM HERMINE.
We will be cleaning up the flood debris for a while.....once it stops raining. We have gotten over 10.3 inches...... so , you can imagine.

MGM - check in and let us know you are OK. I know that dreaded date is drawing near. Stay safe.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

1- paint front room and hall
2- paint Sam's room
3- get and plant 2 quaking aspens
4- remove the elm tree sprout-lings and the 2 dead trees from backyard
5- can up 1/2 the freezer of older meat so i can get it used up and get fresh in
6-put at least 1 quilt top together ( 3 tops laid out just need to set at machine and sew them :benice
7- get things ready for my booth at the emergency preparedness fair ( posters made, 1 handout made, 3 to go )
8- work on hall bathroom organize redecorate
9- start shopping for 12/25 ( will be doing this sept. 9 while kids are in school as well as online )
10- fix drippy faucet in my bathtub
11- clean carpets again ( I hate cream colored carpet )
12-till part of backyard and get compost in it for next years garden ( am looking into buying my own tiller instead of hiring it done as I have a 16 yr old boy who needs to work off some of my cooking


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I got my stacked up room cleaned up!!!!!! *DONE*!!!!!!!
Worked outside cleaning up storm debris, until I could not take the dripping humidity, any longer.
We have been beseiged by Army Worms, so now I gotta fight those evil things.
I found 2 huge water spots in 2 different rooms in my house..... ceiling and walls. I will have to deal with insurance company on roof and damage. 
I will have to replant my garden( washed out), If I can get rid of the Army Worms.
I will have to replace mulch in flower beds... floated away.
I brought home a lot of heavy cardboard for the garden......gotta get it down.


MGM -Can I go to Hawaii with you?? I want to run away from home!!! lol!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So far: I've moved all the raspberries from the places I don't want them, and have most of them planted in 2 new raised beds - ran out of oomph before I finished the last few clumps - I'll do them in the morning. Check has been mailed for the condo rental for Hawaii :happy: Pulled lots of nails from scrap lumber and straightened them so I can use them on my shed. Back to pounding nails tomorrow!

TDD, if you can fold yourself into my suitcase, you can go! 

Not on the official list (I guess I'll have to add them so I can mark them off): Cleaned lamp chimneys and trimmed wicks on the oil lamps, shoveled ashes from the wood stove in prep for the first fire of the season, washed windows and scrubbed down the living room, organized movies, and got the cat fur and dust off everything, at least for one day!

Still have a very swollen left index finger, but at least the nail is okay. It does make pounding nails a little difficult, as it's very tender, but I'm going to work on that blasted shed anyway.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

One side wall framed and installed, gussets cut for 4 rafters, one rafter assembled using said gussets and very sturdy. 2nd side wall is still in pieces, but all the pieces are up on top of the loft and ready for assembly. Broke my drill bit at that point, and will need to put a new one in it in the morning. I also bagged up 3 more feed sacks full of wood scraps for firewood/firestarting, so I made progress on that goal, too. Did more straightening up around the lumber piles, pulled lots more nails, straightened most of them, and picked out more lumber for raised beds. All in all, a good day's work.  

Keep reminding me, everyone - it's working!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Well, you all have inspired me! After going back to work Aug. 2 my house has gone in a very bad direction. I am so tired on the weekend that I just want to relax and enjoy my kids. Well I only have 3 weeks left of this job and I have so much I want to do to the house. SO I am setting up a schedule please feel free to pm me to encourage and hold me accountable ( I need that). So here is my plan:
This week: Sept. 13-17------clean out office area and organize/clean den and kitchen 
Week of Sept. 20-24-------clean out kitchen cabinets and organize/clean dining room
Week of Sept. 27-30------deep clean media room/master bedroom/bath
FIRST week off work----clean/organize classroom and paint kitchen
Second week off work---clean upstairs bedrooms and baths


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome, Jamala! Are you working on your office, your kitchen or your den? 

Kind of hit the wall today - didn't sleep well due to carpal tunnel pain, so I slept in this morning, did chores and then vegged instead of pounding nails. Just couldn't get enthused. Then, when I was all ready to leave for work, I got called off. I'd had my coffee and meds by then, so I put on my "playing in the garden" clothes and got busy. I finished transplanting all the raspberries I'd dug up the other day, built another raised bed for raspberries and a blueberry, framed in the long raspberry row and raked/shoveled dirt to smooth out the paths around them, then put down cardboard and wood chips on part of the pathways before running out of daylight. Also laid soaker hoses on the new beds, and have 2 of the raspberry beds soaking tonight. Didn't get to the shed, but did get the drill bit replaced in the drill so I'm ready to go tomorrow, after my MD appt. I'll definitely be working tomorrow night, but then I have a whole week off - I'd better get the shed under a roof by the end of my time off. Keep nagging me!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> 1. *Make Halloween Prims for local shop!*
> 
> 2. *Reorganize and declutter office!* This is where I make the prims LOL. A good work space is important. *80% DONE*
> 
> ...



There's my updated list. Sorry I've been kind of absent. I went to Vegas last weekend and it was preoccupying me for a bit.

*Manygoats* shedshedshedshedshed


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Re-did 2 beds and replaced mulch that had washed away! *DONE*
Rebuilt front wall, hung door and window in Dh shop....This was on his list....not MY list. Oh Well!!
Will apply siding and insulate today, maybe drywall.*DONE*
Got most of the water line debris raked and bagged up.*DONE*
Construction trash and debris bagged up.*DONE*
Still need to get with Ins. Co.
Put more cardboard down in garden.

I'm -a-trying!!

MGM shed!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Layed stone for rain splash and trough. *DONE*
Layed stone for new bed, planted and mulched.*DONE*
Helped Dh with workshop....Tyvek,sided, hung window.*DONE*
Been working outside...... so, inside, is now a wreck. ( sigh) try to pick it up a bit today, also laundry.*DONE*
Put rodent bait out =*DONE*
Must vac -pak oats today.
Go to feed store.


MGM - Pound those nails!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Went to feed store -*DONE*
Still working on water damage. 
vacuumed house
Where did this week go?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, okay, I pounded, I pounded!!!  You guys are GREAT!

In between rain showers today, I got the rest of the walls up and the first rafter/truss up, too.  It's been so wet the last few days that I have had a hard time finding dry work time. At least I can see that the barn roof is going to work well on the shed, giving me lots of storage space upstairs. Just need to make 12 more trusses, put up a railing on the loft, and a ladder or stairs up to it. I'm happy with the progress, just want to be able to do more and get it done.

Looking at my list for the month, I sure haven't made a lot of progress on any of the rest of the list. I did stack some brush in my woods today, in prep for turning it into firewood later, but I haven't cut any more wood, just picking up junk wood that will burn well. Still have a lot of work left to do on the garden, getting it ready for frost and rain (I'm a little late on the rain part, of course  ), even though I have done a lot on the raspberries. The condo is paid and I'm shopping for clothes for the trip now - found a cute sundress and a swimsuit top (needed to match up to the black bottoms I bought months ago), and a rain poncho for the afternoon showers there. I still need to work on the window and door security and the roof over the back door and the wringer washer. Ideally, I'd like it to be a greenhouse addition, but I don't have all the windows I need for it yet. I've only cut back the plants in the flowerbeds at the south end of the house - still have all the rest to finish. I guess I'm not going to finish a list this month, but if I finish the shed, I'll be happy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Good for you!!
I'm impressed you can work so hard with your hands...considering, your Carpel Tunnel. I have it too. When I have a bad flare..I could just sit and bawl.
I have been hauling heavy stones.... and my wrists are barking.
So, I feel for you!
I'm gonna try to not do anything "heavy duty", this weekend, and give them a bit of a rest.
Glad you are progressing on your shed!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, I'm feeling it today - my hands are so sore, numb, tingling and painful, all at once. I went garage saling this morning with my older dd and dgks, during the dry part of the day, dropped off some buys with my younger dd, and it's been pouring rain the rest of the day, so no shed building today, I'm afraid. I'm going to take it easy the rest of the day, I think, and rest my hands as much as I can. I'd love to see it clear off and be able to build more trusses. It looks a little strange at the moment!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Sometimes we just gotta know our limitations!! That rain may be saving you some deep pain!! Let them rest. I had to back off this weekend.... even though I didn't want to. I could hardly lift the feed sacks, yesterday, mine were so tender. 
I helped my DH, rebuilding his shop...All that pounding, heavy rock lifting and rakeing kicked me in the tailfeathers! Owwwwwccchhhh.
I didn't even feel like going to the gun range ( whimper) with DH.
You sure got some nifty bargins this weekend.
Take it easy today and listen to the rhythm of the rain!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - I hope your hands are feeling better soon. I did take it easy the rest of the day yesterday, and enjoyed myself immensely.  And I'm still skipping over the good deals I found yesterday, along with getting to spend time with my kids/grands. :happy:

Today it poured rain until late afternoon and then finally cleared off for a while so I could work on the shed. I built more trusses (4 of 13 completed now), and cut gussets for most of the rest of them before it started raining lightly and put an end to using the table saw outside. I have 2 trusses up, and nailed into place, braced, etc. And I got the walls all nailed down securely on the upper level. I ran out of daylight and it started raining harder at that point, so I tarped the rest of the downstairs and came on in. It's nice to see more trusses standing - if I could just get a couple dry days where I didn't have to do something else, I might just get the shed under a roof yet!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, trying this again - last time I tried to post I got an error message.

My trusses are all built and ready to install, with the 3rd of 13 semi-installed. I ran out of time before work to put up any more, but it sure is nice to see all those trusses ready to go. :happy:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, y'all - heading into the last week of Sept, how are your lists coming along?

It's rained a lot here this month, which has made it a challenge to get the outside projects going, but I was able to get outside today and finish installing that 3rd truss, plus 2 more before running out of daylight. Tomorrow is supposed to be very nice all day, so I'm hoping to get the rest of the trusses up and start nailing on plywood.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Where is everyone??? I'm feeling lonely here, and a little silly being the only one posting!

Got the trusses up everywhere but the eaves on the front and back. Actually, the front eave truss is up, just not nailed into place. I need to build the braces for the back before I can put up the last truss there. Didn't get to nail on any plywood today - it always takes longer than I think it will to build. I need to figure out how I'm going to get the plywood up there, in place and nailed down. It's a long way up in the air since I decided to make the loft a true second story.  Kind of scary working that far up without a net.  Still, I've really done well over the last few days...I even took pictures today, but I left my camera out in the shed when I came in tonight.


----------



## grammea (Sep 23, 2010)

Since I've just joined this weekend my september will be more of a ta-da! list rather than a to do.
I got the front of the house cleaned up and the fall decorations(mums and scare crow couple put up.
Cleaned my living room closet in anticipation of CHRISTmas planning and present storing!
Got almost all of my living room "fall cleaned".The a/c is out of the window and the fall decorations are up after a thorough dusting and cleaning of furniture along with some re-arranging of furniture for a more open "airy" feel to the room.
I still need to :
Wash the windows and curtains and re-hang them in living room.
Begin planning my older dd's baby shower which will be happening some time in november.
I'll be back in October with a much much longer list,lol!
God bless,
Helen(grammea)


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

1- paint front room and hall
2- paint Sam's room
3- get and plant 2 quaking aspens _waiting til spring after sewer line project is complete _
4- remove the elm tree sprout-lings and the 2 dead trees from backyard_ elms gone others need bigger equipment then a shovel so will check into having them removed as we put in sewer lines through backyard_
5- can up 1/2 the freezer of older meat so i can get it used up and get fresh in_ started putting it up as pints to make stews and sandwich fillings or hash_
6-put at least 1 quilt top together _ 2 tops laid out just need to set at machine and sew them 1 done _
7- get things ready for my booth at the emergency preparedness fair _done_
8- work on hall bathroom organize redecorate
9- start shopping for 12/25 _ started have patterns and wood for furniture bought as well as the beginnings of other items _
10- fix drippy faucet in my bathtub_ waiting for payday to get gaskets that will be needed so will be done in October_
11- clean carpets again _I hate cream colored carpet went over twice and can't tell now it is dry was pouring mud out during the first time over it _
12-till part of backyard and get compost in it for next years garden _ am looking into buying my own tiller instead of hiring it done as I have a 16 yr old boy who needs to work off some of my cooking _


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I am still plugging along.........I know, I know, the month is almost gone again, but I did make some progress:
Get computer fixed.DONE!
Can pears. (half done)DONE!
Can apple juice.COOKING RIGHT NOW!
Build table in sewing room.DONE!
Paint kitchen island chairs.DONE!
Finish painting laundry room.(again this month)DONE!
Can dry beans.DONE!
Make jelly.DONE!
Put up more pantry shelves.(present ones are full!!)DONE, AND NOW FULL!
Paint barn and chicken house.CHICKEN HOUSE DONE, BARN STILL WAITING!
Finish quilt block swap blocks.DONE!
Sew orders for purses.
Order batting for quilt tops.WAITING ON IT'S ARRIVAL!!
Bring office books up to date.(I have almost finished this one!!!)CLOSE
Clean out blackberry row and start new plants.DONE!
Price and tag crafts for craft booth.DONE!
Make cover for new porch furniture.
Oil chicken house roost poles.
Help hubby build smoker on porch.(his weekend project)HUBBY NOT READY!
Get tin for new house roof.ORDERING THIS WEEK!
Maintain fall garden.GOOD! PICKED RADISHES TODAY! TOMATOES! ONIONS!
Still need to turn last years deer into jerky.(also from last month's list
I guess I won't finish it all, but I am happy with the progress I have made so far.
MGM Great job on your shed!!!!! Hang in there!!!
Marilyn


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Sorry I've been missing. I'm demoralized. A bunch of stuff came up that I had to do instead of my list  Nothing more has been done with my list since I last updated it. I'm thinking about October...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, Red, sometimes life just gets in the way of the list. I know I've been working all month, and the only things off my list I've managed? The raspberry bed is filled and leveled, the main raspberry bed is framed, the condo stay is paid for, and I have 12 trusses up and nailed in place on my shed. Note I didn't say the roof was on yet. I have 2 days left to finish getting plywood up and nailed in place, seams caulked and roll roofing nailed down (if I can do that one by myself - it may need a second person). I have a class at work all morning tomorrow, and have some errands to run after that, so half the day will be shot before I can even try to start on it. I'm praying for sunshine over the next few days, so I can finish up this month.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am being pulled and stretched right now, more than Saltwater Taffy!!
Whew!
Unless a miracle happens, replanting of the Fall garden looks....doubtful. I'll try... but, my dance card is pretty full right now. I have achieved most of my Sept. list..not all...but most. This is the time of year my Chef 's Credentials, get their work out. So, here I go....
MGM sounds like you have done pretty well this month...you too Red. Good going ladies!!:clap:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I didn't quite make my goal of getting the shed under roof - 1/4 of the roof is on. It gets harder from here, as I need to lift the sheets up and nail them in place 20 feet off the ground, solo. I guess that goes on October's list. On to a new month!


----------

